# Ants beware! Ants beware!



## djrockinsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

I mentioned awhile ago about having a zillion ants loaded with hammers and levels etc. climbing all over my apple trees. Ants don't neccesarily hurt them directly but they herd aphids that do. Aphids eat the leaves and secrete a sweet substance that the ants take home.

Applying vegetable or olive oil around the trunk will keep them a bay for awhile as it's like you trudging thru thick mud.

Over the last few days the ant population has exploded and I'm done with these little 6 legged sasterdb. So here's my new great idea and it's working like gang busters.

I bought a 4 pack of the sticky fly paper in a tube. You know the small yellow tube you tack to the ceiling in the barn home etc, pull the cord and out rolls this brown stickier that snap that once you touch, (usually your hair as you walk by) it's nasty sticky.

I wrapped a tube of it around the trunk of my trees. I got about 4 wraps around by 3 or 4 inches wide.

It was panic city immediately for the ants. Those on the upper portion can't get down and those below can't get up. One black one made a dash for it and got stuck on it. 

I'll let you know how long this lasts, probably thru a few rains. Right now it's all jammed up at the fly paper and the ants have put out an "APB" that's all pests beware.

Teach 'em to go after my apples!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

get em!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

can't you smoke the ants, Troy?


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

I have heard that you strap fiberglass insulation ( the wall/ceiling kind) around the tree. The bugs - ants catapillers etc don like the feel.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2010)

I know for sure I dont like teh feel of the insulation when I did my wine cellar!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

Before dark I visited the infestation. Ants and bugs stuck everywhere. Their still frantic trying to get up and down.

We'll see what's up tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 25, 2010)

You should charge the neighbors admission and set up seats for them to watch.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone have a recipe for ant wine?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Anyone have a recipe for ant wine?



I used to watch my aunt whine


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 25, 2010)

You've started your own miniature La Brea Tar Pit. The aphids will be bringing the kids down to view the scary massive beasts stuck in the tar. What drama! The only thing that could be better would be if you got out the magnifying glass on a sunny day and made it a flaming tar pit. Pity those ants.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

I used to do that alot.......burn ants with a magnifying glass. Now they're all plastic. Maybe this is their revenge.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 26, 2010)

Im the kind of person who likes to wage total war... That means the war must not only come as a physical assault .. which comes in the form of poison and soaking nest in gasoline then setting said nest ablaze... But also in the war that strikes down to their very core... You must break the ants in everyway possible Physiclly. Physcologialy and most importantly MENTALY.

You must poison their food supply... Lay honey around their nest and lace it with arsen!

You must burn them all.... Alive! Knock the top off of the ant bed with a hoe and fill the bed full of gasoline.. Carefully light and watch as you turn their home into a BBQ!

War is not a pretty thing. But total war is needed for victory. War is not won untill they are all dead.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm buying a frickin' ant eater tomorrow.

I found an ant nest years ago at the base of my garden. Slide the shovel in and turn it over they were absolutely crazy. I piled on enough poison to kill an elephant and soaked it in. They're not there now.

Don't know where the nest is. They are too sly playing shadow games and camoflaging themselves.

They are an amazing creature just be amazing somewhere else...........maybe Alaska


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 21, 2011)

Thought I would bump this for those who are new. I had problems with black ants climbing my apple trees and chewing the daylights out of the leaves, plus they also herd aphids like cattle which also eat the leaves.

Once again I have millions ascending upon my precious trees so off to the depot and picked up a pack of Victors Fly Strip Tape. The kind of stuff you tack in a garage and pull down and flies/bugs stick to it.

It's really nasty if you get your hair stuck in it too.

I just applied a strip around each trees trunk. Instantly it was a full blown panic for the ants. How do we get off the tree and those coming up can't pass. Many became stuck as they braved to blaze a trail across the quick sand of sticky goo.

Fifteen minutes later there were hundreds falling off the tree, some hitting the tape, many stuck and awaiting their demise.

Based upon last year this stuff will last most of the season. The tree shields the trunk from sun and some rain. Ants are no longer able to infest my apple trees.

The photo below is a little rough but I think you can get the jist of it. So folks this does work and feel free to try it yourself. In the winter I just pealed the tape off and reapply next season. There is no harm done to the tree and keeps you from applying insecticide around your fruits.


----------



## docanddeb (May 22, 2011)

Say, that lawn looks a little long in the background... I'm just sayin'....

I did the same sort of thing to keep the ants off my hummingbird feeder that was hanging from a shepards hook. I used double faced sticky tape... same result as yours. Fly paper is much stickier, and would hold up better throughout the season, I suspect. Nice not to have to resort to poison!!

Debbie


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 23, 2011)

I wonder how many of them would it take to wrap around my house to keep the #$^% carpenter ants out? It seems they come visiting in the house every spring.


----------



## docanddeb (May 23, 2011)

We had ants in the house in Feb... have no idea why. Any traps/bait I used was useless. Now that the weather is warmer... they are gone. Go figure!

Debbie


----------



## Randoneur (May 23, 2011)

seth8530 said:


> Im the kind of person who likes to wage total war... That means the war must not only come as a physical assault .. which comes in the form of poison and soaking nest in gasoline then setting said nest ablaze... But also in the war that strikes down to their very core... You must break the ants in everyway possible Physiclly. Physcologialy and most importantly MENTALY.
> 
> You must poison their food supply... Lay honey around their nest and lace it with arsen!
> 
> ...



*Ah .. Seth, can I be on your side. LOL*


----------



## Runningwolf (May 23, 2011)

Seth...Gasoline? You too kind. after topping the nest you get out the "right Guard" and a lighter and chase them down the sidewalk or garden with the flame thrower. Then soak nest with Diesel fuel as it burns longer and slower. OHHHH and what about those freaking ground bees that go up your pants leg when you're cutting the grass.


----------



## docanddeb (May 23, 2011)

Down boys... DOWN!!

I can feel your adrenaline and blood pressures from HERE!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (May 23, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Down boys... DOWN!!
> 
> I can feel your adrenaline and blood pressures from HERE!!
> 
> Debbie



Silly girl we're talking ant's Debbie, not Aunt Debbie!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 24, 2011)

I just checked out my apple trees earlier today. Only a few ants left on the tree above the tape. They are moving slow and tend to fall off easily. Several are under the tape trying to figure out how to get over the tape.

The besat part is many are stuck to the tape and withering away. Hey, toss in a magnifier and I'll never leave till sunset.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2011)

I picked up my tapes today and will soon apply when things dry out. The area along the lake shore got 2-3" of rain yesterday. The creek next to Presque Isle Wine Cellar got the highest it ever did and flooded part of their wine cellar. As bad and messy as thingd got we just keep thinking how lucky we are compared to places like Joplin, MO.


----------



## docanddeb (May 24, 2011)

many more tornadoes tonight in Oklahoma... some headed for Joplin again. Those poor people.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> many more tornadoes tonight in Oklahoma... some headed for Joplin again. Those poor people.
> 
> Debbie



I just looked at the weather map for them and a whole wall of storms is headed that way and yes they are under tornado warnings


----------



## MrTaylor (May 25, 2011)

This offers many suggestions. Might as well attack them from all angles.

http://www.greenlivingtips.com/articles/217/1/Ant-deterrent-tips.html


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for that link, I read it and replied to them about a few of my tips. Hope it helps others.

As of today not 1 ant on any of my trees except below the tape or stuck to it.


----------

